# Unknown Plant in the Carolinas



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Russian Sage (Perovskia atriplicifolia)


----------



## bluegrassbees (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm reasonably certain that is Russian Sage.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Yup there right


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

We are all correct here.
They are the Russian sage. Every early Spring I would take
cuttings from the mother plant. Very easy to root them. By early summer they would bloomed all over my
garden. Have you seen any bees on them so far?


Russian sage:


----------

